#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  "Украшение из постижений"

## Caddy

"Украшение из постижений"

Издательство: Наука, 2010 г.
Твердый переплет, 746 стр.
Языки: Русский, Тибетский
Тираж: 1000 экз.
Формат: 84x108/32 (~130х205 мм)

Переводчик:
Р. Крапивина

От издателя:
В книге представлено сочинение "Украшение из постижений" - основной текст индо-тибетского буддизма по учению о пути махаяны - и его культурно-историческая традиция.
В работе обсуждаются вопросы буддийской сотериологии с точки зрения развития качеств ума и достижения конечного результата развития - трех типов знания.
Книга содержит курс лекций по первым трем главам "Украшения из постижений" современного тибетского ученого геше Чжамьян Кенцзэ (1927-2006), репринт тибетского текста этих глав и их перевод на русский язык, сопровождаемый комментариями, извлеченными из авторитетного комментария Харибхадры (VIII в.).

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5148005/

----------

Homer (24.05.2010), Zatsunen (02.07.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.05.2010), Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015), Гошка (01.12.2015), Доржик (02.07.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010)

----------


## Homer

Сегодня стал обладателем экземпляра данного труда, книга, что называется, must have. Большая благодарность всем составителям!

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.05.2010)

----------


## Caddy

С сегодняшнего дня она уже есть в dharma.ru!!!

----------

Homer (26.05.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.05.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Глав всего 8. Следующие главы должны тоже выйти. По ним были прочитаны лекции.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.06.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Сколько глав всего ? Выполнены будут вторым томом ? или вместе , дополнено?! Отрывки может быть есть , первые 2 страницы для ознакомления. Спасибо!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Глав 8. Четвертая очень длинная и очень важная. Остальные короткие. 

Вчера буквально говорили о том, что первый том был выпущен благодаря споснсорской поддержке. Сейчас, кто может, хорошо бы тоже поучаствовать в таком драгоценном деле. Те, кто хочет помочь выпуску второго тома с остальными главами Абхисамаяаламкары, можете написать Раисе Николаевне Крапивиной, переводчице Кен Ринпоче. Пишите в личку, дам адрес ее электронной почты. 

http://www.orientalstudies.ru/rus/in...d=74&person=34

----------


## Поляков

> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5148005/


985 рублей на Озоне - это не правильно. Книга дорогая, но тыща рублей это перебор.

----------


## Caddy

> 985 рублей на Озоне - это не правильно. Книга дорогая, но тыща рублей это перебор.


Когда я покупала (в первый же день, как только она там появилась), она стоила чуть больше семисот рублей...

----------


## Нико

Хорошие книги должны дорого стоить, ИМХО. Переводчики трудятся над ними годами. Сами подумайте: один поход в магазин стоит в районе тыщи рублей. Что дороже: покушать пару дней или прочитать подобную книгу?

----------

Zatsunen (02.07.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Переводчики получают, как правило, самые незначительные деньги. Львиную долю забирают издатели. Всего тираж - тысяча экземпляров. Они вот-вот кончатся. На мой взгляд эти книги бесценны.....

----------

Pedma Kalzang (01.12.2012), Марина В (03.07.2010), Нико (02.07.2010), Поляков (02.07.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Переводчики трудятся над ними годами.


А зарабатывают посредники, которые накручивают свои необоснованные ничем проценты.

Гы, у меня поход в магазин за пищей на день (семья на даче) стоит порядка 130 рублей. Чего такого можно купить на тыщу рублей на человека в день?

----------


## Нико

> А зарабатывают посредники, которые накручивают свои необоснованные ничем проценты.
> 
> Гы, у меня поход в магазин за пищей на день (семья на даче) стоит порядка 130 рублей. Что можно купить на тыщу?


Вы, наверное, очень скромно питаетесь, без мяса.

----------


## Поляков

> Вы, наверное, очень скромно питаетесь, без мяса.


Ох, будет оффтоп. Но я ем мясо и не в чем себе не отказываю на 130-150 руб в день.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> 985 рублей на Озоне - это не правильно. Книга дорогая, но тыща рублей это перебор.


Это Озон просто такой,
здесь: http://dharma.ru/details/1300
стоит 690.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я готова неделю не есть, но купить том Абхисамаяаламкары...... :Smilie:  По моим понятиям ради нее можно лет 10 не есть. На большее моя бренная фантазия не рискнет..... :Smilie: 

А вы вообще видели сегодня ДЕШЕВЫЕ книги? За 300 рублей купите себе детектив вместо этой.....Было время, когда я могла себе позволить посылать по три кг книг посылкой заграницу запросто и не напрягаясь в цене. И таким образом создала себе библиотеку. Теперь у меня есть электронная книга, куда помещается вся моя буддийская библиотека. Я ее скачала с инета. И хоть приятней читать живые книги, это тоже невероятно, фантастически. И я уже привыкла ее читать в путешествиях.......

И теперь вопрос только в том - а когда почитать бы найти время :Smilie:  

Но есть просто кармические чудеса. Вы что, не понимаете, что они не повторятся? Мы накопили достаточно заслуг, чтобы этот том свалился с небес Тушиты, а вы тут его меряете на недельные макароны :Smilie:  Да я уже напозаказывала еще три себе экземпляра, чтоб драгоценным друзьям подарить, кто уж точно прочитает.......и буду еще три недели теперь голодать, если успеют купить......

----------

Доржик (02.07.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как объясняли этот текст является ключом к стотысячной Праджняпарамите.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да. Это запредельный текст, исключительно стимулирующий познание и понимание. И запредельный комментарий запредельного Редкого Драгоценного Учителя. Несущий неисчислимое благословение и глубокую любовь.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015), Дзмитрий (04.07.2010)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Тема давно не обновлялась, были уже изданы три тома с 1по7 главу. Но судя по всему в продаже остался только третий том 5-6-7 главы.
http://dharma.ru/product/1300
http://dharma.ru/product/5763
http://dharma.ru/product/10514

Абхисамаяаламкара один из основных текстов по праджня-парамите. 
К тому же в издании, кроме перевода текста, присутствуют также выдержки из традиционных комментариев и современный курс лекций. Что очень важно, так как раньше тексты писались в очень сжатой форме и основной смысл передавался в устной традиции.

----------


## Dechen Norzang

Скоро выйдет последний 4-й том, после чего собираются все переиздать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.11.2015), Эделизи (01.12.2015)

----------

